# ABS issues



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 6, 2021)

My little 2002 Focus has been having an issue with the ABS malfunctioning for a while and it isn't the sensors. 
The light comes on every now and then, but the problem is pretty consistent.
It acts like I have a wheel locked up when slowing to a stop under 35ish mph and makes the ABS come on and pulsates the brakes. 
My question is that supposedly the sensors get the signal from the bearing and this can fail somehow.
Anyone ever had one fail like this BEFORE the bearing goes bad? Everything I have seen online suggests the bearing is too worn out, but mine has zero wiggle to it at all.


----------



## s sidewall (Dec 6, 2021)

Could be a bad connection at the sensor, break in the wire when turned a certain way cause it to loose connection. You need to address what the code is before you start chasing the problem. Could be somewhere in a harness having an issue. Or the dreaded module.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 6, 2021)

Code is loss of signal.


----------



## daddy (Dec 6, 2021)

different vehicle, but i have had rust build up where the sensor attaches to the wheel bearing/hub, and lose the ground with similar results. good scan tool will tell you which wheel to look at.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 6, 2021)

daddy said:


> different vehicle, but i have had rust build up where the sensor attaches to the wheel bearing/hub, and lose the ground with similar results. good scan tool will tell you which wheel to look at.


This is a possibility. Thanks!


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 6, 2021)

daddy said:


> different vehicle, but i have had rust build up where the sensor attaches to the wheel bearing/hub, and lose the ground with similar results. good scan tool will tell you which wheel to look at.


I've had that happen on my GMC Envoy . Dont think its a ground issue as they work by magnetic impulses . The rust pushes the sensor away from the ring causing a weak or missing pulse . ABS reacts as if the wheel is locking up and triggers it . FIX was to remove the sensor and file the hub . Works for few years then needs it again.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 6, 2021)

Makes sense. It is an intermittent problem.
Does it about 75% of the time, but only triggers the ABS light maybe 5%


----------



## cookies (Dec 6, 2021)

The most common failure is the abs sensor and its harness since it moves with the lower control arm, check its connector very well. some fords use the rotor as the sine wave generator with others using sealed magnetized wheel bearings. I would start at the wheel and work inward, more often as cars get old i find the abs module getting wetted over time contaminating the plug or even the module esp if its located under a seat or under the center console where drinks or the hvac could drip on it.


----------



## avason (Dec 7, 2021)

I did an abs sensor on my 06 silverado. Kind of the same symptoms as yours. Would trigger abs once in a while. Did some research, I think Eric The Car Guy. If I remember correctly, he states which ever direction the wheel turns, it is the opposite wheel sensor. That is assuming it is a front wheel. 
same issue with rust here too. It was slowly lifting the sensor up. Good luck and let us know.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 4, 2022)

Funny update on this.
Due to bad weather and a family trip planned I never got a chance to dig into this, but I kept driving it to work in that time.
It just stopped having the issue about 2 weeks ago and hasn't done it since.


----------



## esshup (Jan 4, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Funny update on this.
> Due to bad weather and a family trip planned I never got a chance to dig into this, but I kept driving it to work in that time.
> It just stopped having the issue about 2 weeks ago and hasn't done it since.


I have found that the vehicle issues never "fix" themselves, they just fool you into thinking that the problem went away. Then it comes back in the crappiest weather, at the furthest distance you are from home, and come back worse when they went away.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 4, 2022)

Oh, I know it isn't fixed. Actually am more sure it is a loose connection somewhere.
Just thought it was funny that it went away, for now


----------

